# What % of your whitetail kills are 20 yards out, or less?



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

*What percent of your total bow kills for whitetail deer are 20 yards or less?*​
<50%37.69%50-60%12.56%60-70%25.13%70-80%1128.21%80-90%820.51%>90%1435.90%


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

In relation to the 40-yard pin thread, I was wondering, since I have gotten most comfortable so far between 20 and 30 yards (3" groups and 5" groups) this summer, that seems like an effective killing range for me, based on the banter in that thread.

*So to get an idea, what is the percentage of the whitetail deer you have taken with the bow have been at 20 yards or less? * No hard numbers needed, I'm not concerned about sample size, so whether you've killed 1 or 100, just let me know.

Basically, I'm just checking to see that if I'm confident in my shot, don't stink, don't make too much noise, don't have to pee, and am wearing some camo, I might be able to take a deer at those ranges I feel comfortable with.

Thanks for the insight!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Approximately 33%. Most were perhaps between 20 and 30 yards, with few beyond that.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

A lot... Very few kills for me have been over 20 yards. Only one that I can really think of off the top of my head and that was 38 yards. But I'm sure there have been more. I went w/ 70-80 though.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Easily 9 out of 10 whitetails under 20 yds. Other critters like mulies and pronghorn, almost all have been 20-45 yds. All of my black bears have been inside of 10 yds.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I went with 80-90%. Pretty much all of my stands are set up within 20 yards of trails. I'm sure if I did more spot and stalk it would be a bit lower.


----------



## Rugger09 (Jan 2, 2009)

I put 80-90 also. Most of my stands are set up within 15-20 yards or trails and food plots like huntnfish.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

over 90 for me, but they were all MN deer so. I can see it being further out here with alot more spot and stalks in CRP and other fields :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ive only shot two whitetails over 20. They were 22, and 23 yards. :lol:

Its more fun getting em close!


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

all but one of the white tails i have killed have been under 20 yards. thats including bow, muzzle loader, shotgun. i had to take about a 35yd shot with a shotgun one time lol. the closest one i had was probably about 8 yards with a bow. its alot more exciting like that.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

So far all have been within 25yds.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i have shot 1 deer over 20. in the last 2 yrs i have been consistent out to 60...on a target. hunting nothing over 40.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

My average kill shot since the early 80's is 21.5 yards. The longest shot I've taken in the last 17 years was 25 yards, with the majority being 17-20 yards...


----------

